# 308 for coyote?



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

I was encouraged to start another thread with this question in it. I was wondering if I could get away without having a soft tumbling bullet. I know this is a hot topic with many one sided views. Anyway, the longest engagement could be 200 yards as that is as far as I am confident with my abilities. I also might be able to borrow a .22-250. Just wanted opinions.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

If you reload, you have lots of bullet options in .30 caliber. Factory loadings for the .308 other than 150 165 and 180 grain around here are few and far between. That being said, I have shot coyotes with my .308 with my handloads with 150 grain spitzers, it is more than adequate.

:hunter:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Coyote_Slayer2 said:


> I was encouraged to start another thread with this question in it. I was wondering if I could get away without having a soft tumbling bullet.


 What do you mean by soft tumbling bullet ?

If you mean a FMJ...it's not an ethical choice in my opinion but if you mean (as I suspect you do) that you want to use a heavy hunting bullet, yes you can use a hunting style bullet in a 308, it'll likely give you a big ole exit hole but it won't kill a coyote to dead.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks, I was wondering if there was a 308 that doesn't destroy the fur that bad. Hearing what people are saying, I think a better caliber choice needs to be made. Youngdon, I was searching for the most fur friendly 308 round. I do NOT want to use FMJ's. My question for bar-d is was there really anything left? Thanks


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Even controlled expansion bullets will create hydrostatic shock with the velocity of a .308, and therefore, will produce a sizeable exit hole.

Rapidly expanding bullets such as Nosler Ballistic Tips, will be worse on the hide. Any non-expanding bullets, on the other hand, may not be as destructive to the hide, but may not anchor the animal, either.

Not sure the .308 would be the tool for the job you want done.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys, will try to see if I can borrow that 22-250.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Coyote_Slayer2 said:


> Thanks, I was wondering if there was a 308 that doesn't destroy the fur that bad. Hearing what people are saying, I think a better caliber choice needs to be made. Youngdon, I was searching for the most fur friendly 308 round. I do NOT want to use FMJ's. My question for bar-d is was there really anything left? Thanks


Yes, but there was a sizeable exit wound which took some of the coyotes internals with it. I however am not a fur guy. I do this to help protect my livestock. The .308 is certainly not my first choice for coyotes but the best rifle to kill a coyote with is the one you have with you at the time.

:hunter:


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Use match grade bullets for less pelt damage w/ the .308...


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

"ethical choice"

That's Kinda funny.

Your killing Coyotes, That's it, not feeding any one or thing , just killing coyotes.

Dead is dead...

Just saying


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Feel how you want DD, IMO if you use a FMJ to hunt anything other than a man in a war you're making a poor decision. Even a coyote deserves to die quick and clean and a FMJ isn't the right tool.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. Match grade bullets or a different caliber. Grandpa reported hearing them in last night so that's good that they are in the area.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Feel how you want DD, IMO if you use a FMJ to hunt anything other than a man in a war you're making a poor decision. Even a coyote deserves to die quick and clean and a FMJ isn't the right tool.


so an fmj to the head isnt a quick clean kill

sorry but im gonna have to disagree with that

im definatley a sportsman and beleive in making my shots count and giving the prey the outmost respect

however like said in another thread

if fmj is what you have and you want to hunt yotes with them,then by all means do it

but make head shots only with them

cant say that a yote is gonna get up and walk away from an fmj in the head

he may flop for a second or two,but he aint getting up and walking away


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

I think we have enough threads discussing fmj bullets do's or dont's and they all seem to get heated. As they say for the harescrambles I do, "run what ya brung and hope you brought enough"


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2014)

Dang Dawg said:


> "ethical choice"
> 
> That's Kinda funny.
> 
> ...


It's statements like this that constantly give hunters a bad reputation in the public eye. FMJ's belong on the battlefield or on a target range. I don't care what critter you are hunting, as a hunter you have a responsibility and obligation to make a clean ethical kill.


----------



## birddog (Jan 29, 2013)

I would shoot the rifle that prints where the crosshairs are at. If it is the .308, so be it. If you have never done any rangework with either rifle, then get a shotgun until you get some range time. I have an acquaintance from MN who comes to ND every winter and loves to get his 308 tactical rifle out for a few stands. He is very proficient with it, and it works. It kills them just as dead as a 22-250. If you enjoy a rifle, use it. I laugh whenever someone brings up fur-friendly rounds, almost to the point that they discourage others from going out at all if they don't shoot the right bullet. If someone new to the sport wants to try it with a 308, and they enjoy it with success, they will eventually spend the $$ on specific rifle geared for predators. (i did!)


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I am Totally against fmj for anything other than humans. I guess you head shot everything you shoot? SO if you're using fmj do you not take the shot if it's not a head shot? I took a guy hunting that shot a coyote with a fmj and it ran off. I didn't realize he was using them until he shot it. Everyone has there opinion and that's just mine. Of course when I give my opinion or try to give some advice there are usually 3 or 4 guys that say the total opposite of what I do so I just keep my mouth shut, for the most part. Also, Coyote Slayer, you might just concentrate on figuring out how to call and kill coyotes before you worry too much about a "fur friendly" unit.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

SHampton said:


> I am Totally against fmj for anything other than humans. I guess you head shot everything you shoot? SO if you're using fmj do you not take the shot if it's not a head shot? I took a guy hunting that shot a coyote with a fmj and it ran off. I didn't realize he was using them until he shot it. Everyone has there opinion and that's just mine. Of course when I give my opinion or try to give some advice there are usually 3 or 4 guys that say the total opposite of what I do so I just keep my mouth shut, for the most part. Also, Coyote Slayer, you might just concentrate on figuring out how to call and kill coyotes before you worry too much about a "fur friendly" unit.


Thank you, its mostly about being out I the woods with my family and learning the trade. I am learning every time I go. As for proficiency I have a lot of rifle time and I'm proficient with the 308 so I'm using that. If I get one I'll be excited, big hole and all!!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Here in central Ohio, furbuyers don't give squat for yotes. My .223 & .22 K-Hornet are set up for fox (match grade bullets) I run VMax bullets for yotes(.204, .243, .308)

Huntinguglydogs gave me a sweet recipe for 110gr .308 VMax using Varget. It'll make a yote leak some serious tranny fluid.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> so an fmj to the head isnt a quick clean kill
> sorry but im gonna have to disagree with that
> 
> im definatley a sportsman and beleive in making my shots count and giving the prey the outmost respect
> ...


I'll agree that a fmj to the head will do the job in a humane and ethical manner. But I'll also say that most hunters can't make that shot consistently on a deer let alone a coyote.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

CS2 - Go with what you have, its the going and getting out part that is rewarding in itself. Have fun and learn.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I'll agree that a fmj to the head will do the job in a humane and ethical manner. But I'll also say that most hunters can't make that shot consistently on a deer let alone a coyote.


then most hunters shouldnt take the shot

like ive said before you must know the abilities of your weapon and yourself with that weapon

i myself know my abilities with all of my weapons,from my hand made self bow and arrows up to my most expensive rifle

when i take a rifle to the woods that i know i can make the headshot with,i will take it when given the chance

this is why i am not against (atleast for myself) hunting with fmj ammo. i know what ammo is in my rifle at all times and know my abilities with it.

would i take a risky shot at a mtn lion just cause he showed up, hell no not even if i had the best hunting ammo money can buy.

i dont shoot at movement or noise or because i got spooked. i was taught to always know your target and to place the shot where it will kill the animal. if i were to take such a foolish shot, i am sure my grandfather (whom taught me to shoot) would climb from his grave,come find me and kick my ass for doing it. hes also the one that taught me to take heads shots.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Hassell- Will do! For me it's being in the outdoors and with family. Heck if I do see a coyote and am able to get a shot on it so be it. But, if I see nothing and still spend quality with my family so be it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Coyote_Slayer2 said:


> Hassell- Will do! For me it's being in the outdoors and with family. Heck if I do see a coyote and am able to get a shot on it so be it. But, if I see nothing and still spend quality with my family so be it.


 Thats what it is all about, years past when I was working so much and could never get out to hunt the way I like to, if I did for just a day or two and even not see anything it was still very satisfying.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I used to use a 308 for coyote hunting, I used 150 gr Hornady soft point reloads. It really did not tear them up too bad.

About the full metal jacket thread, I made a mistake and used target grade match ammo for the .223 one time. I shot a coyote with it and required multiple shots. I do not recommend using anything other than hunting bullets that are designed to kill.


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

Based on what I, humbly, understand about ballistic characteristics...hydrostatic shock is an, at best, weak acting effect of terminal ballistics. It is extremely range dependent as it is close to logarithmic in affect. That said, a hunting round that rapidly expands or control expands still has to be in the wheel house, just like an FMJ or BTHP needs to be in there to kill quickly. At 50 yards a "hunting" type bullet may cause a temporary cavitation of let's say 6" around the projectile and the same grain FMJ would still cause this effect but maybe at 4" around the projectile. These same rounds at 500 yards would suffer greatly, to the point where this effect may be completely immeasurable. A 180 grain .30 bullet at half velocity may as well be a .40 handgun albeit, much sturdier in construction. I have seen deer/hogs/coyotes shot with the "right" bullets in the absolute wrong places and run off to die miserably, simply because the hunter was 1) unfamiliar with their equipment 2) Taking a Bob Lee Swaggart, movie shot beyond their limitations 3) simply being inexperienced/uninformed. Using expanding bullets is a great idea giving hunters a small margin of error, but make no mistake, SP/VLDs/TTSX type bullets are no more effective in a non-vital area than an FMJ in that same area. If you are practiced, confident, and knowledgeable about your quarry then you know either will make an ethical kill, but since you are a mistake prone human being, as I am, imo you should give yourself every advantage possible and go with an expanding bullet made for hunting whenever possible.


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

Cutting through all the opinions, preferences and calibers, it still gets down to getting enough distributive energy in the right spot to do the job. I took a .308 and a .223 with me on a Texas Hog hunt last year. In my advanced aged brain I decided to use a 60 grain Nosler Partition in the .223 to give me a second gun on hogs under 200#. Good reasoning, poor choice for the yotes. At 160 yards I killed 8 coyotes over a hog carcass in four days. But I only anchored three in their tracks. One with a broken shoulder that gave me enough oomph in the boiler room to keep him down, a spine shot and a rear end shot that came out his chest! The other 5 went down like hit with a hammer, jumped up, spun around a couple times biting at their rib cage behind their front leg, then hit the brush beside them and were lost til the buzzards started circling. I put each shot right behind the front shoulder, trying to hit the shoulder joint. I had enough glass (8 - 32 x 44), but with the constant movement of the animals, all five shots were off an inch or so. All connected, all blew through but failed to open a good wound channel or distribute enough energy internally to get an immediate kill job done. I won't make that mistake again. I'm not sure, but I'd bet a steak dinner the results would have been the same with the .308 at that distance with standard hunting ammo. And a bobbing head is near impossible to hit when the target is trying to eat, and keep watch for enemies! Just saying...... taylor the load for the quarry!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

What everyone realizes it that there can be a huge difference in energy and how it is transmitted. Given the same velocity and bullet placement, a given caliber's bullet weight will perform differently based on its construction.

Good job on all the input but it's time to put this thread to rest - unless anyone feels the need to beat a dead horse.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

:deadhorse:


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

Beyond the ethical dilemma, The one thing you also need to know is the legality of using FMJ. In Oregon you cannot even have them in your truck while hunting. Even when shooting yotes or pigs. So check your local regs to see what they say about FMJ's.


----------

